# شرح مبدأ عمل محول العزوم ( torque converter ) في الجير الاوتوماتيك



## طارق حسن محمد (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ملاحظات :
* اي كلمة بالخط الاحمر وبين اقواس () هي مرادف للكلمة التي قبلها مراعاة لاختلاف المسميات .
* هذا الموضوع ليس عن خبرة عملية انما موضوع للتعريف اكثر من انه موضوع فني (( مبدأ عمل )).

محول العزوم (Torque converter )

محول العزوم اول جزء او قطعة داخل الجبر الاوتوماتيك ومرتبط مع حذافة ( Flywheel ) المحرك عن طريق دسك (بلاطة , Drive plate , Flex plate ) ويحتوي على زيت او يعمل بواسطة الزيت.








محول العزوم له عدة فوائد :

* مضاعفة العزم المنتقل من المحرك ونقل العزم 
* يعمل مثل الكلتش في الجير العادي ويمنع المحرك من التوقف عند الوقوف 
* امتصاص الاهتزازات الصدارة من المحرك وعمود الحركة ( درايف شافت , Drive Shaft ) , والأكسات .
* نسهيل دوران المحرك
* تشغيل مضخة الزيت ( Oil pump ) الخاصة بنظام الهيدروليك داخل الجير

محول العزوم يتكون من ثلاث اجزاء رئيسية :

* مضخة ( Pump , Impeller )
* توربين ( Turbine )
* الجزء الثابت ( Stator )







المضخة متصلة مع جسم محول العزوم وجسم محول العزوم متصل مع الحذافة , لذلك عندما يدور المحرك تدور ايضا المضخة وبالتالي يدور السائل داخلها . عند ازياد سرعة المحرك تزداد ايضا سرعة دوران المضخة , هذه السرعة تعمل على طرد السائل الى خارج المضخة بقوة الطرد المركزي .

توضيح تقريبي لقوة الطرد المركزي : تخيل حبل مبروط اخره حجر مثلا وانك بدأت تدوره , لما تدور الحبل بسرعة بطيئة بكون مرخي , ولما تدوره بسرعة بشد الحبل والحجر ببتعد عن مركز الحبل ( مركز الحبل ايدك )







السائل المتوجه الى التوربين يجعل التوربين يدور لكن عكس اتجاه المضخة لان شفراته عكس المضخة .






بما ان التوربين متصل مع وحدة نقل الحركة فهو الذي يجعل السيارة تتحرك .


الان يوجد مشكلة وهي ان السائل الخارج من التوربين والمتوجه مره اخرى المضخة يكون بعكس اتجاه دوران المضخة وذلك يؤثر على اداء المضخة وبالتالي سرعة السيارة . لحل المشكلة وجد الجزء الثابت.


الجزء الثابت موجود بين المضخة والتوربينووظيفته توجيه السائل الراجع من التوربين الى المضخة .






الان لضمان دوران الجزء الثابت بعكس السائل القادم فهو مزود بنظام توجيه باتجاه واحد ( one-way clutch ) . حيث يتصل الجزء الثابت مع عمود مثبت في وحدة النقل ( transmission ) لا يسمح بالدوران الا باتجاه واحد .

والي ما بحب وجع الراس هذا اختصار لمبدأ العمل :

المحرك يقوم بتحريك الحذافة الواصلة مع الكرانك شافت , والحذافة متصلة مع مضخة محول العزوم لذلك تتحرك المضخة بنفس اتجاه دوران المحرك , بسبب سرعة الدوران ينتقل السائل داخل المضخة الى التوربين الذي يتصل مع عمود يقوم بتحريك وحدة النقل وبالتالي السيارة . يوجد قطعة بين المضخة والتوربين هدفها اعادة توجيه دوران السائل القادم من التوربين الى المضخة ومبدأ عملها موضح بالصورة بالاسفل




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 829x510 .






بخصوص نسب التخفيض , عندما تدور المضخة اسرع من التوربين يكون هناك نسبة تخفيض وكانك حاطط عيار اول في الجير العادي . عند دوران المضخة والتوربين بنفس السرعة لا يوجد نسبة تخفيض كانك حاطط غيار خامس في الجير العادي ( Lock-up Mechanism ).

منقول للفائدة


----------



## lojo (14 يونيو 2011)

حقيقي مفيد وسهل وواضح شكرا


----------



## ahmed malik (14 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل جداً ومفيد , وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اشكر مروركم ايها الاعزاء


----------



## محمدالطائي (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح رائع وانت الاروع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو عندك فيديوهات ثلاثية الابعاد عن كيفية عمل مبدل السرعات الاوتوماتيكي ... وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> ياريت لو عندك فيديوهات ثلاثية الابعاد عن كيفية عمل مبدل السرعات الاوتوماتيكي ... وشكرا جزيلا لك



http://auto.howstuffworks.com/automatic-transmission.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yuycn43QAg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzPjN8kOyFE

ستجد الكثير فى اليوتيوب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر مروركم اخوتي الاعزاء ونشكر الاخ العقاب على المتابعة


----------

